# Have a guess please



## LION8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, Sorry for the poor pictures, camera is broken so have to use mobile and not very good quality.

Got it from local Aquarium, labelled as a Spilo but some think it is a Compressus. Could do with a clear idea as to what it
actually is.

Thanks in advance......


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

there seems to be alot like yours around at the moment, mine for one. To label it compressus we need clear shot of scutes on the underside if not a photo can you see if they are irregularly arranged. Secondly does its spotting appear in bars. Seems to have a very apparent humeral spot to it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

From those pics I don't think it's a Spilo or a mac.
How big is it 4-5inches? Maybe it is a compressasus but
I'm not sure. Nice fish though.
Welcome to P-Fury.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Probably wrong, but to me it looks like an Altuvie.


----------



## LION8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replys guys. Apologies for the crappy pictures. The fish is about 5-6inch,
real aggressive P, always in the middle of the tank patrolling.

Ive shown this on other forums and they were undecided too, thought it might be a Compressus.

Frank any ideas please?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Kinda looks like a rhom or sanchezi


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try to get a side shot with tank light only, no flash. The flash is obscuring any spotting that may give a clue.


----------



## LION8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Again apologies for poor quality pics, best i could do on my cell phone. Taken without flash.

Hope these make it easier to identify, thanks for ur help....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would have to say Compressus with those new pics. Very nice fish imo.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

^^^agreed, out of altuvei vs. compressus i'm leaning towards compressus


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I dont know if you noticed, but by his adipose fin on his left side appears to be a parasite. Enlarging the last pics you can see it real clear, legs and all.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice compressus. GET RID OF THAT PARASITE! Get some prazi q or something and get rid of it


----------



## LION8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cheers for the concern people but my Fish has had that dark mark since I first got him 5 months ao.
The first pictures I posted was him the day I got him. The 2nd lot was just the other day and it can be
clearly seen in both.

Had a real close look yesterday and just think its a birthmark or something, deffo dosnt look like something growing on him or alive.

Unless Paraistes just look like smudges and never move from the same part of a fish for a long time?? Not very clued up about this.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

idhave to say compressus also..........nice looking fish BTW


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice P. I'd def say compressus. I enlarged that second pic and that def. does look like a parasite though.


----------

